# arrrrghhhh



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Just got in with my copy of modern warfare, booted up the xbox ......and got the red ring of death, great , guess I'll be getting my 3rd xbox in about 10- 14 days lol.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Aw unlucky, the joys of 360 ownership  It's worth it though.

Clarke


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

robsonj said:


> Just got in with my copy of modern warfare, booted up the xbox ......and got the red ring of death, great , guess I'll be getting my 3rd xbox in about 10- 14 days lol.


What do you keep doing to them? Try and keep them in a well ventilated area is possible. I do and never had a problem with mine


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

its off the floor on a shelf so plenty air circulating round it, why me!


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Is it stood up on end or layed down?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Mine got the RROD the day before mw2 came out so I feel your pain.


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Mass Effect 2 is on its way from Play.com and I've just got E74 on mine....and it's an elite...rubbish!

And I've just started to get back into MW2.

I know this is a bit of a thread revival but I wanted someone to share my pain...

Oh well, the Joys of 360 owners


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

my original one's fine touch wood

has been standing up for 3 1/2 years


----------

